# Drip edge issues



## watertender (Oct 5, 2021)

Just had a new roof a month ago, I noticed that no starter shingles where used on top of the drip edge at the rake ends. Contractor states they are not required when a D style drip edge is installed. Is this true ? Also are the shingles supposed to adhere to the drip edge on the eaves or is the tar strip further back. They seem quite loose in sections, but wondering if I am to concerned?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

It's not required by local code for me, or by the manufacturer. Your code may differ. It is code in Florida to lay the rake shingles in tar. As for yours being loose, that sounds like improper nailing.


----------

